# Books or Info on rod building



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of building my own rod. The problem comes the more I look the more I find out how little I know. Any good books to get a newbie started on rod building? I'm looking at building a surf casting rod for a 525mag. The choices of blanks and stuff are just overwhelming to me. Thanks for any help, Dave


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

GreenFord said:


> I'm thinking of building my own rod. The problem comes the more I look the more I find out how little I know. Any good books to get a newbie started on rod building? I'm looking at building a surf casting rod for a 525mag. The choices of blanks and stuff are just overwhelming to me. Thanks for any help, Dave


Tom Kirkmans rodbuilding guide is a great place to start


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks! I saw his book on Amazon and it was rated as a great book. All the reviews spoke very highly of this book. Guess thats one I'll have to get. Dave


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

There are a couple of us right here in your back yard who would be willing to help you out too. Not sure what part of Raleigh you are in but I am off ten ten and Bells lake in the Highland Creek developement. I'd be more then happy to help you get started. Jebsom38 is in Apex and he is the one who got me started a couple years ago. Drop me a line if you would like. I can also point you in the right direction to a couple other sites you can lurk on for some great info. I just don't want to post them on here due to conflicting interests.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Gilly helped me get started also, He and Jebson38 are great guys with really good information. I really wouldnt have made the jump without Gilly's help


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

gilly I'm not far at all (North Hills). Im gonna order the book and do some reading and would love to meet and talk with you some time. Dave


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Man sucks for you. that damn construction on the tower and the condos behind it has got to be a nightmare at rush hour for you. I installed the big horizontal safty rigs on each end where the negitive angled glass is. That has got to be the slowest run site I have ever been on. Just drop me a line anytime. Even if you just want to see my set up and get some ideas.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Heck I love it! I never go there and stay away at rush hour. My property value has over doubled in the last 5 years....


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

you might want to go to Mudhole's website while you're waiting for the book to come in. There are quite a few tutorials on there.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

sprtsracer I did and have been reading a lot of the unfo there. Thats ben a big help and cleared up a lot of things for me, Thanks, Dave


----------

